

Journal of Universal Rejection (JofUR) - jermaink
http://www.universalrejection.org/

======
wallflower
JofUR reminds me of this scene from Big Fish. What would you do if you knew
what the outcome was...

Senior Ed Bloom: People needn't worry so much. It's not my time yet. This is
not how I go.

Will Bloom: Really?

Senior Ed Bloom: Truly. I saw it in the eye.

Will Bloom: The old lady by the swamp?

Senior Ed Bloom: She was a _witch_.

Will Bloom: No, she was old and probably senile.

Senior Ed Bloom: I saw my death in that eye, and this isn't how it happens.

Will Bloom: So how does it happen?

Senior Ed Bloom: Surprise ending. Wouldn't want to ruin it for you.

-From Big Fish, the best movie about fathers and sons you might never have seen

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/quotes](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/quotes)

------
oakwhiz
The /dev/null of academia?

